
Show HN: Parlor – Customer Collaboration Platform - jasonz
Howdy HN!<p>First off, I have to say I’ve been looking forward to this day for a long time!  Over 3000 days ago I joined HN with the goal of eventually posting a “Show HN” for a startup I co-founded.  Today, I get to finally do that with Parlor! I owe a ton to this community and truly believe I’ve learned something from HN just about every day since.  Any feedback you have on Parlor would be greatly appreciated - even what you hate about it! (I mean you can’t really build a platform like ours if you’re averse to feedback.)<p>Parlor is what we call a customer collaboration platform, and it’s designed to transform the way software teams engage their users in order to refine their products, validate their development efforts, and build longer lasting relationships with their users. Through Parlor, these software teams can validate the impact of all of the potential new feature ideas they’re considering building, by previewing them directly inside of their products, all without first having to write a single line of code.<p>Parlor: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamparlor.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamparlor.com&#x2F;</a><p>DEMOS for GOOD - let us demo Parlor to you and we’ll donate $25 to the charity of your choice.  We’ll donate $25 to another charity of your choice if you give us 1 piece of actionable feedback or advice. (Why start a company if you can’t experiment with fun ways to drive growth?)<p>Thanks!<p>Jason
======
jasonz
Happy to answer any questions you have about Parlor!

